# Liability Boat Insurance



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

I am starting this as a new topic because it has come up several times recently. I have spoken or written many of you regarding insuring your boat. One theme that comes up time after time is that the cost of insurance seems too high compared to the cost of the boat. This can be very true. 

But I need to let everyone know that you can buy a liability only policy that is very inexpensive. If you are not looking to protect your vessel but still want to protect all your other assets, a liability only policy is something you would want. I can answer any questions regarding this you like.

Jim


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Very cool, thanks.

Swamp


----------



## RedPhish (Sep 12, 2010)

Jim,

Do you handle commercial policies? I'm a guide looking to add a Gheenoe or microskiff to the fleet. Usage is likely to be occasional, at least for the first season. Would like to get a very "rough" idea what type of amount might be involved.

I have plenty experience with commercial policies on larger vessels (20+ft) and expect such numbers to be $1200-1800/yr or so for typical charter use.

I'd hate to think a commercially chartered Gheenoe might run expensive relative to the value of the boat. Any chance that a small fraction of that might be reasonable?

Again, just a rough idea to see if this is a financially feasible addition to the fleet before I go any further with picking out a boat.

Thanks!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

x2 on the above....


----------

